# Am I reall DPed??



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Though I share many similar experiences with reports that I have read of DP, I often wonder if I'm really feeling the same things, and often I wonder if I convinced myself that I have DP only after reading the descriptions.

I'm perfectly able to function...my memory and cognitive functions are perfectly intact. I do great in school, as good as ever, and manage to notice little details about things like I always used to. I'm able to laugh and get lost in things like movies and events, and though I've been a little blue lately I still find that I can be happy. I have many moments where I feel perfectly fine, particularly late at night. I seldom, if ever, feel like I'm not myself...I'm always aware of my biographical information and identity, and I can feel intense emotions of anger and love.

My main problems are that I often feel generally distant from people sometimes, and my head is often fuzzy or hazy. Sometimes I have "mental tunnel vision", and I often work myself up into a frenzy wondering whether or not if I'll ever be back to normal, or if things are real...sometimes I feel generally "off" or "out of it" for no reason I can think of, and sometimes I feel weed-like time-lapse effects. (It started after a weed trip)

It's not completely disabling like some of the stories I read...I often read about it being hellish and other worldly. I used to have feelings of unfamiliarity in normally familiar places, but those feelings went away months ago.

Based on my ability to function and descriptions of my symptoms, do you think I have DP? If so, how severe do you think it is?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

Even though your symptoms are different than mine, from reading others posts here I believe you have a slight case of de-realization instead of de-personalization.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Why would you say its DR and not DP?

Also, you really think it's slight huh? That's reassuring.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

Just my opinion but I think derealization is more of how you percieve the world vs. Dp on how you relate to your own self. You stated you can still feel happy and so forth. With my DP I can feel neither happy nor sad. I never ever feel pleasure at all. But I do not feel DR like you do. And if you can feel happy and are still interested in things that is why I think it is slight. What I and Livinginhell and a few others have is extreme and is really hell on earth. You are lucky you can still feel pleasure. Actually we are not sure we have DP or something much worse but DP is the closest we can find to it. This is a very inexact science. Good Luck


----------

